# [Updated] bootshsvc on Windows10mobile



## naiple (Sep 5, 2016)

About bootshsvc
-Enables the bootsh service (bootshscv) so that features in startup.bsc, such as telnet and ftp, can be used. 
Need the cmd over ssh or MassStorage mode.  :silly:

----Update---
Now you can edit the startup.bsc, add whatever you want.  ( like run bat, exe, or import reg files using booshsvc )

*Steps*
1. Download the bootshsvc2.zip
2. Copy the following files to your phone.
    Copy the bootshsvc.dll.mui to c:\Windows\System32\en-US. 
    Copy the bootshsvc.dll to c:\Windows\System32.  
    Copy the startup.bsc to c:\Windows\System32\boot.
3. Import bootshsvc.reg ( using the cmd over ssh or MassStorage mode )
4. Add what you want to the startup.bsc. ( And don't forget to copy the exe or bat you want to your phone:laugh
    For example, I want ftp, telnet, and import 1.reg 

```
start ftpd.exe
start telnetd.exe cmd.exe 23
start reg.exe import "c:\test\1.reg"
```

5. Reboot your phone ~


booshsvc with fip and telnet ( can't edit the startup.bsc)



*Steps*
1. Download the Enable_bootsh.7z.
2. Copy the following files to your phone.
    Copy the GwpTCP.exe to c:\data\test\bin. And copy other .exe to c:\Windows\System32,.
    Copy .mui to c:\Windows\System32\en-US. 
    Copy the bootshsvc.dll to c:\Windows\System32. 
    Copy the startup.bsc to c:\Windows\System32\boot.
    Copy the enable_bootsh.reg and the Enable.bat to c:\test
3. Open the cmd over ssh and run Enable.bat. ( call c:\test\enable.bat )





4. Reboot your phone.

Now ftp and telnet can be used.
    


And if you want to disable the bootshsvc, thanks @sensboston. 
Set HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\Bootsh\Start to 0x04


----------



## sl13kp (Sep 5, 2016)

*arm version*

where do you get the commands like ftp telnet for Windows phone?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 5, 2016)

in Microsoft.MS_TSHELL.MSN.MainOS.spkg


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesomeness, powershell works perfectly through telnet


----------



## iammomin (Sep 14, 2016)

ap3rus said:


> Awesomeness, powershell works perfectly through telnet

Click to collapse



does it work on W10M? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, this is on my 650 DS with 10.0.14393.105


----------



## RandomWP (Oct 1, 2016)

*Disable*

How to deactivate this?


----------



## sensboston (Oct 1, 2016)

RandomWP said:


> How to deactivate this?

Click to collapse



Set *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\Bootsh\Start* to *0x04*, this will disable service.


----------



## RandomWP (Oct 2, 2016)

sensboston said:


> this will disable service.

Click to collapse



How to disable only FTP, no with telnet?


----------



## sensboston (Oct 3, 2016)

RandomWP said:


> How to disable only FTP, no with telnet?

Click to collapse




```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\Bootsh\Parameters\Commands]
"Ftpd"="start ftpd.exe" [B][COLOR="Red"]<- remove this value[/COLOR][/B]
"MinlogonCmd"="#"
"Mwstartnet"="start mwstartnet.exe"
"Telnetd"="start telnetd.exe \"telnetlogon -c cmd.exe\" 23"
```

... or add any other services


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 9, 2016)

where download putty?


----------



## Yasabh (Oct 9, 2016)

Wire1122 said:


> where download putty?

Click to collapse



I used "Store trick" to download putty some days ago but i don't know if this tricks still works.


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> I used "Store trick" to download putty some days ago but i don't know if this tricks still works.

Click to collapse



How can you explain how download it?


----------



## Yasabh (Oct 9, 2016)

Wire1122 said:


> How can you explain how download it?

Click to collapse



1. You have to open the App at the Store (Putty app in this case). It would say that this app is not avaible.
2. Then you have to search any free app (like Spotify, Dropbox or anyone that you haven't installed before).
3. Push "Install" and go back fast to the Putty app (pressing the arrow fast at the softbar or the button).
4. If the trick still works, Putty app will start to download.


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> 1. You have to open the App at the Store (Putty app in this case). It would say that this app is not avaible.
> 2. Then you have to search any free app (like Spotify, Dropbox or anyone that you haven't installed before).
> 3. Push "Install" and go back fast to the Putty app (pressing the arrow fast at the softbar or the button).
> 4. If the trick still works, Putty app will start to download.

Click to collapse



Not working here


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 9, 2016)

I need to learn visual studio.... http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/download.salixos.org/arm/14.0/source/xap/putty/


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> I used "Store trick" to download putty some days ago but i don't know if this tricks still works.

Click to collapse





augustinionut said:


> I need to learn visual studio.... http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/download.salixos.org/arm/14.0/source/xap/putty/

Click to collapse



How install this?


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 9, 2016)

Can,t.


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 9, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Can,t.

Click to collapse



Any chance to install putty on my lumia?


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 9, 2016)

Click on this, but will fail.


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 10, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Click on this, but will fail.

Click to collapse



Can't install


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 10, 2016)

Me neither ?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 19, 2016)

ap3rus said:


> Awesomeness, powershell works perfectly through telnet

Click to collapse



how did u do this.??can u please tell me...??


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 24, 2016)

By enable that th device name is change to something like "mc-----" ..can anyone help me to change the name?


----------



## naiple (Nov 24, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> By enable that th device name is change to something like "mc-----" ..can anyone help me to change the name?

Click to collapse



Maybe remove "sethostname mc-*" in the startup.bsc, I don't know


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 24, 2016)

naiple said:


> Maybe remove "sethostname mc-*" in the startup.bsc, I don't know

Click to collapse



 thanks..gonna try that


----------



## RandomWP (Dec 6, 2016)

I tried to to import .reg files at start up using bootsh, but failed. Please help, I need to import 1.reg file or start a .bat file with reg import command at start up.
(Erase ".zip")


----------



## naiple (Mar 22, 2017)

Riyad_ said:


> also u can enable cmd in ur phone and do that easily..all u have to know is the copy/move command of cmd.i also had that permission issue then i done it via cmd
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------
> 
> @naiple i already apllied the startup.bsc file so i can't modify the file now.so is there anything i can do to edit the file.??all i want is to change the host name.

Click to collapse




Check the new method, no mc-* anymore:laugh:


----------



## naiple (Mar 22, 2017)

RandomWP said:


> I tried to to import .reg files at start up using bootsh, but failed. Please help, I need to import 1.reg file or start a .bat file with reg import command at start up.
> (Erase ".zip")

Click to collapse



Sorry for the delay reply, but now you can import reg files using bootshsvc:fingers-crossed:


----------



## RandomWP (Aug 20, 2017)

> but now you can import reg files using bootshsvc

Click to collapse



Not working ( . I tried to import reg file or start exe adding it it startup.bsc, but it not started ((


----------



## the_R4K_ (Aug 21, 2017)

RandomWP said:


> Not working ( . I tried to import reg file or start exe adding it it startup.bsc, but it not started ((

Click to collapse



startup.bsc can't work becouse service not registred (for this need import reg file)
you can do this using "Interop tools" or "ssh"


----------



## RandomWP (Aug 21, 2017)

I imported registry file using interop tools and copied files to system folder, but it doesn't work.
But bootsh with telnet and ftp works very good. What I do wrong???


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 21, 2017)

You have installed reg.exe on your phone?


----------



## RandomWP (Aug 21, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> You have installed reg.exe on your phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed reg.exe and cmd.exe with .muis


----------



## the_R4K_ (Aug 25, 2017)

RandomWP said:


> I imported registry file using interop tools and copied files to system folder, but it doesn't work.
> But bootsh with telnet and ftp works very good. What I do wrong???

Click to collapse



if you try add other app for autostart you need add this in registry( HKLM\system\ControllSet001\services\bootsh\parametrs\commands )
about startup.bsc I think this don't work and not important for this package)
I create bootsh package for my app (waxman). but waxman not ready yet(((


----------

